# The Beethoven Experience - BBC



## Tsarovic (May 4, 2007)

BBC had their recordings from the programs "The Beethoven Experience" on Radio 3 up for download a week after they where aired. Living in Sweden the news reached me just in time for getting my hands on the 8th and the 9th. As I like these recordings a lot I would like to know if there is anyone having the seven I was to late to get?


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Wasn't this done nearly 2 years ago?


----------



## Tsarovic (May 4, 2007)

I remember it as a long time ago. Yes, two years most likely.


----------

